# 2021 nautic star 231 hyb



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

JUST GOT THIS 231 NAUTIC STAR HYB IN HURRY BEFORE ITS GONE THIS ONE WILL BE POWERED WITH A YAMAHA VF250XA T TOP BOW SEATING WITH TABLE HEAD CONSOLE HURRY AND CALL STEVEN TODAY AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $76,058.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

